# Let's help BoatBrains



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's help him pick a name for his skiffs and boat company

Assume he will have a 16, 17/18 and/or maybe a 14

Ship Rock Skiffs
17- Gustaf 
16- Greenleaf
14- Pampano


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

14 - Sophonda Cox
16 - Lou Sassle
17 - Mike Oxhard


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Real deal
Bulletproof
Brains Performance
No frills skiff
Red busta
Grobeck
Poudeau
Blue heron
Mud skipper
Fiddler crab


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> 14 - Sophonda Cox
> 16 - Lou Sassle
> 17 - Mike Oxhard


You forgot 
Bohica 
Phucaw Ya


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

17-All the frills
16-Some frills
14-No frills


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Big Daddy, Hot Momma, Bambino


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

14- Ostrea
16- Utilitiarian
17- Sirenia


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

14-palometa
16-pompano
17-permit


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Truskiff
Trustalker
SBD (silent but deadly)
The Poleman
Big Brain
Lil Brain
Micro Water


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Boricua
cubana
bahamamama


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

*something, something, spray rails*


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Homoskiff...you know, because based out of Homosassa.
"Don't buy until you've poled the new ****...you'll be blown away"


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Homoskiff...you know, because based out of Homosassa.
> "Don't buy until you've poled the new ****...you'll be blown away"


Current high score!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Waterboy Skiffs


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> Homoskiff...you know, because based out of Homosassa.
> "Don't buy until you've poled the new ****...you'll be blown away"


We have the perfect holder for your stiffy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Think like a snook is going to love any of these names!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> We have the perfect holder for your stiffy


"Tired of dishonest draft numbers? Welcome to Homoskiff, where you'll always get an honest six inches"


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> "Tired of dishonest draft numbers? Welcome to Homoskiff, where you'll always get an honest six inches"


Man you have us rolling at work!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I can see it now... THE HOMOSKIFF, GUARANTEED TO GET YOU IN TIGHT PLACES WHERE NOTHING ELSE CAN GO!!! NO WATER? NO PROBLEM! THE HOMOSKIFF WILL EVEN GET YOU THROUGH THE MUD! TRY A HOMOSKIFF TODAY, A SOLID 6 INCHES THAT WILL NEVER GET ANYTHING WET!

im done, sorry @Boatbrains


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> I can see it now... THE HOMOSKIFF, GUARANTEED TO GET YOU IN TIGHT PLACES WHERE NOTHING ELSE CAN GO!!! NO WATER? NO PROBLEM! THE HOMOSKIFF WILL EVEN GET YOU THROUGH THE MUD! TRY A HOMOSKIFF TODAY, A SOLID 6 INCHES THAT WILL NEVER GET ANYTHING WET!
> 
> im done, sorry @Boatbrains


You know, I'm thinking spray rails are really gonna come in handy on this thing.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> You know, I'm thinking spray rails are really gonna come in handy on this thing.


as long as he doesn't patent them!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Better run a cavitation plate. Don't want any air getting in there.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Cej2525 said:


> Better run a cavitation plate. Don't want any air getting in there.


Especially with that large tunnel.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Especially with that large tunnel.


He seems experienced, should be massive.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm all stop. this is bordering on hijacking!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm out too. I've derailed my last thread for the day. I'll save the jackplate comment for later. Sorry, y'all.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just make sure that it has a rugged bottom that can take any beating...


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2019)

Don’t forget the built in grab handles on the cockpit edges! Wouldn’t want to slip!
Thank’s for all the support fockers “I meen fellas”
On a serious note... finalized the plans and got all the numbers crunched today! Will start cutting stations tonight and hopefully have them set tomorrow around this time!
Keep in mind, this is all being done the old fashioned way without any software to aid with the math!


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t forget the built in grab handles on the cockpit edges! Wouldn’t want to slip!
> Thank’s for all the support fockers “I meen fellas”
> On a serious note... finalized the plans and got all the numbers crunched today! Will start cutting stations tonight and hopefully have them set tomorrow around this time!
> Keep in mind, this is all being done the old fashioned way without any software to aid with the math!


If you don't have Microsoft office with Excel download LibreOffice. It's (wait for it) free!! And it works and you can do your numbers on it. I use it for monthly budget, calculating boat cost, etc. Has Word and Excell look alikes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2019)

taffrail said:


> If you don't have Microsoft office with Excel download LibreOffice. It's (wait for it) free!! And it works and you can do your numbers on it. I use it for monthly budget, calculating boat cost, etc. Has Word and Excell look alikes.


Does it do trig?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

AMEN !!! F**K Micro SHAFT !!! Running Peppermint OS 9 !!! FREE !!!

*If you don't have Microsoft office with Excel download LibreOffice. It's (wait for it) free!! And it works and you can do your numbers on it. I use it for monthly budget, calculating boat cost, etc. Has Word and Excell look alikes.*


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Does it do trig?


It has SIN, COsin, Tangent and other stuff. I have almost forgot trig exists. So yes, it has the capability. How you use it is anyone's guess.

Just to be clear I think Microsoft is the most despicable company going, next to Target. I use a lot of photo processing and every time I set up my software Windows makes it own version the default. Really, really dislike it. Immensely. In case you missed it I do not like Microsoft.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

noeettica said:


> AMEN !!! F**K Micro SHAFT !!! Running Peppermint OS 9 !!! FREE !!!
> 
> *If you don't have Microsoft office with Excel download LibreOffice. It's (wait for it) free!! And it works and you can do your numbers on it. I use it for monthly budget, calculating boat cost, etc. Has Word and Excell look alikes.*


Tell me again about the rigging. You have a sail boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> "Tired of dishonest draft numbers? Welcome to Homoskiff, where you'll always get an honest six inches"


Shallow mud anchor pin included


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Legacy.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Powerwagon, powerstoke and sierra


----------

